# So werden Hühner für Ostern vorbereitet!



## coci (27 Feb. 2010)

*coci Präsentiert:*​ *Netzfund*

*So werden Hühner für Ostern vorbereitet!*


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2010)

Tolles Pic :thx: coci


----------



## NAFFTIE (27 Feb. 2010)

lol


----------



## neman64 (4 Apr. 2010)

Wenn der Hase das mit jedem Huhn machen muss, dann hat er genung Arbeit.

:thx: für das tolle Bild.


----------



## cooci (4 Apr. 2010)

Klasse cooci


----------

